# Karnivool gig photos and review!



## Wretched (Jan 8, 2013)

Australia's amazing Karnivool played their last show before entering the studio for album three on Dec 29, 2012. I was there shooting for Lifemusicmedia.com and have just uploaded the pics and review to my own blog now. Below are some pics and here's a link to the review: Live Music: Karnivool @ Metro Theatre, Sydney &#8211; Dec 29, 2012 | Hosking Industries


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 9, 2013)

Great photos. Great band. \m/


----------

